# Cinco Bayou



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

Has anybody fished Cinco Bayou in Ft Walton?


----------



## BigFatYak (Jan 5, 2015)

I fished it a couple weeks ago and got one red. I'd like to start fishing it more. I fished Garnier bayou two days ago things are really starting to heat up out there, bait is every where, so hopefully soon we will start seeing Spanish in big numbers.


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

Fished Garnier bayou this evening with no luck. Are you up in the ends or fishing the docks along the bayou. I saw some bait fish but only had lures with me tonight. I'm new at this salt water stuff so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigFatYak (Jan 5, 2015)

I have been sticking to the docks leading to the shalimar bridge comming from the Rickey Rd boat ramp. I am gonna be out there at the bridge tomorrow after work. I am gonna fish the bridge until sunset and work the docks on the way back if you wanna join.


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

I'll see what I can do to make it.


----------



## Squid (May 25, 2013)

I fished Cinco Bayou a few times last summer. Had some great luck fishing the dock lights at night. Some spots were loaded with trout and reds. Throw live shrimp around the lights and you'll pull something up.


----------



## Turbodog384 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey guys.....I'm getting ready to buy my first yak here in the next couple of weeks and it sounds like your in my area. I live right by shalimar bridge. I would love to join up some day once I learn how to stay afloat and then buy a little fishing gear. Keep the fishing reports coming!


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

It's new to me too...still learning.


----------



## BigFatYak (Jan 5, 2015)

Just got back in from shalimar bridge the Spanish were thick tonight. I only managed to land 2 but had several hookups lost boat side and my line was cut clean at least half a dozen times. out of the 2 I landed only one was a keeper. I was using some chartreuse jigs and had the best luck almost right under the bridge. Wish I would have brought some thicker leader material I was using 20lb flouro, which has worked fine in the past but I think the next time I go out I am going to step it up to 40lb. I struck out on the dock lights on the way back.


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

Man that sounds like fun, wish I would have made it.


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

I was planning on checking out cinco bayou next weekend for sheephead. Shoot me a message if you're interested in joining


----------



## 850bassman (Apr 15, 2015)

Newbie here. Just got a 13 ft used kayak as a gift. Lived in Shalimar 5 years... finally have time to do some fishing. Appreciating all the info on this forum.


----------



## Turbodog384 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sounds like you and I might get to be fishing buddies pretty quick! I'm hoping to buy my first yak before May!


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

I fish cinco and eglin if anyone wants to ever join up shoot me a pm sometime I fish navarre and all around


----------



## BigFatYak (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm good to go most any afternoons and weekends.


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

Did pretty good on the flats tonight. One 30 inch red, three small ones, a trout and some catfish.


----------



## BigFatYak (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice! What were you using


----------



## 850bassman (Apr 15, 2015)

BigFatYak said:


> Nice! What were you using


That's my question too.


----------



## Turbodog384 (Feb 18, 2015)

Do any of you ever fish around the Shalimar bridge? If so, how is it? What about up around the paquito boat ramp further into the bay and all the docks in between , anything good ever in those areas? 
I'm totally new to the fishing and yaks so just trying to get a feel for what's in my immediate area.


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

I was using a popping cork and live shrimp.


----------

